# Toadstool In Hiding



## JoeGoFish (Feb 5, 2012)

I just purchased a 6" wide toadstool on Sunday. I acclimated it, and two other corals (zoa colony, and frogspawn) that I purchased from the same seller, for about an hour using the drip method. I introduced all three corals to my tank, and let them do what they do. Now it's been three full days and the toadstool still has not come out of its tightly closed traumatized state. The zoa colony and frog opened up the next morning and have been enjoying their new digs. The TS plumped a bit, and for a few hours sent up a handful of tiny tentacles, but it's more or less tightly closed. 

TOADSTOOL IN HIDING



HAPPY FROG SPAWN


This is my first toadstool so I'm a tad concerned. There are no obvious injuries and the light and water flow are high and moderately high respectively as I've read these critters like. Who can help me with this mystery? What's going on, and how can I make my new baby happy?

Thanks for any intel.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

He's lookin normal. THey can ball up for weeks at a time if they want to. They also go through a shedding process when growing from time to time, when you see a slight glaze over the tops of them, they are shedding. Your looks like he's gettin ready to pop open. They are finicky like kids, tick em off and they won't play for awhile.


----------



## JoeGoFish (Feb 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> ... They are finicky like kids, tick em off and they won't play for awhile.


This is what I was hoping to learn. Thanks very much for helping this noob feel better. This whole experience reminds me of the first week after my first child was born. "Is he supposed to be that color?"

Thankfully, the boy is now 19 and a thriving college Sophomore. We got through that, so I suppose one persnickety coral shouldn't be too much of a challenge.

Thanks for the help.


----------

